# cooking for friends



## roaster (Jul 22, 2008)

Have to cook a 55 pounds of top round roast going to cut to around ten pounders.Cooking 31 pounds of pork tender loin.these are around 7-8 pounders. Cooking boneless chicken thighs. Going to cook at 250 -275.I can cook at higher temps. 275 - 300 How long for each of these items. The want to eat at 5 PM. I am going to let the meat rest. I want to have some leeway. There is going to be around 150 people there.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 22, 2008)

Each piece of meat is different. 2 ten pounders of the same cut usually won't finsh at the same time. Cook to temp not time. I did 2 7lb butts that finished over an hour apart.


----------



## roaster (Jul 22, 2008)

yes i know to cook by temps. Just want to know roughly time to get to temps.


----------



## smok'n steve (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I would do a practice run first so you are familiar with cooking those foods in your cooker before you serve all those people:-)

Do you mean Pork Loin, not tenderloin?  Never seen an 8 lb tenderloin!! 

Tenderloins are quick, and top round will toughen up if you don't pull it at a medium rear.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll back up what Steve said........tenderloins don't come in that size........or at least if they do, I sure have never seen one........those won't take long, but all of it but the chicken will hold well if it gets done early.

If you are running between 250 and 275, I would allow an hour per lb for the beef and stop in the medium rare range as mentioned, loins, I would allow the hour/lb there also and wouldn't go past 150 for the internal temp.  Boneless thighs, should be done in an hour.

Good luck.


----------

